# 522 hard drive going, going ...



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

My turn.  It's 2.5 or 3.5 years old or so, getting much worse freezing/pausing/system crashes only when I'm trying to watch recorded programs or use any kind of DVR feature. Live TV is fine, anything else? Forget it.

Anyone ever have any success having a drive recovery place try to recover the drive? I.e., create a clone, install the clone, life goes on as before?

I have 85 hrs recorded on this thing I really don't want to lose. No service Dish provides for something like this? (I know, but I have to ask ...)


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

Ours went bad once, anything we really like we copy to dvd so normally don't keep much out there less we go on vacation and it builds up.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

You are exactly right.  I lost a PC drive to a virus once, and now I (try to!) religiously back that up. I can get about 1 - 2 hrs of stuff off of the DVR per day. I have to keep rebooting it or power cycling it to temporarily get rid of the freezing/pausing. It is getting worse though.

I'm still waiting to hear back from one drive recovery place I asked if they could do anything for me.

Dish said they couldn't do anything but replace it. Some customer service right there.

When I get the new one, I'll try not to let so much stuff build up on it.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

If anyone can get the data back it would be Ontrack.com. However, I'm not that hopeful because I'm sure all of the video on the drive is encrypted and possibly in a proprietary format.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Doesn't matter. All I want is a cloned drive that's working properly to pop back in there. I don't want to copy the files or watch them on my PC. I just want a working drive.

I'll check that place out, thanks. Different than the one I'm talking to now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is working procedure:
- run from CD or floppy MHDD.EXE, use Scan with Remap On
- find same type of disk, model ID must be absolutely same or take any from APPROVED list ( check Yahoo group Dishmod )
- using GHOST with parameter -ir do full ( sector-by-sector ) clone.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I was wondering if there might be some kind of hardware key between the drive and the box ... Thanks!


----------

